# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Գրական դուետ. օտար մնալ կամ մոտենալ

## ivy

Էս խառը ժամանակներում էլ մարդիկ շարունակում են գրանցվել գրական դուետների համար, ինչից ես միայն ուրախանում եմ։

Երկու հոգի գրանցվեց. ունենք նոր դուետ։

Պահանջը հետևյալն է։ 
Ներկայացնել արձակ ստեղծագործություն,  որի առանցքում որևէ երևույթի, իրավիճակի կամ մարդու հանդեպ ունեցած *օտարության զգացում*ն է։ Արդյո՞ք կփոխի այդ զգացողությունը պատմության ընթացքում, թե կմնա նույնը կամ գուցե դեռ ավելի կխորանա։ Սա մնում է հեղինակի որոշմանը։

Ծավալային և ժանրային սահմանափակումներ չկան։

Ընդունվում են նաև արտամրցութային աշխատանքներ։

Վերջնաժամկետը` փետրվարի 19, Երևանի ժամանակով երեկոյան 9։

Մաղթում եմ բոլորին բարի ստեղծագործական շաբաթ  :Wink:

----------

LisBeth (12.02.2017), Marcus (12.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (12.02.2017), Sambitbaba (13.02.2017), Աթեիստ (12.02.2017), Ծլնգ (12.02.2017), Հայկօ (12.02.2017), Մուշու (13.02.2017), Նիկեա (12.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

Երեկ ստացա երկու ստեղծագործություն, փաստորեն «սպոնտան ուղարկելը» կախարդական արտահայտություն էր  :Smile: 

Հիմա կդնեմ: 
Քվեարկությունը՝ 3 օր:
Ինքնաբացահայտումն արգելվում է, բայց հեղինակները նույնպես կարող են մասնակցել քննարկումներին:

Ակնկալում եմ բոլորի ակտիվ մասնակցությունը  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

*Օտարը*

Երբ դարպասը բացվեց... Ե՞րբ էր, դարպասը բացվեց. գիշե՞ր էր, թե՞ ամառ... թե՞ հինգշաբթի...

* * *

Ուշ երեկոյան տուն էի վերադառնում գործից, երբ ավտոմեքենայիս շարժիչը հանկարծակի լռեց: Իջա բարկացած՝ այս հոգնած հալիս սա էր մնացել պակաս... Ահա ևս մեկ հերթական պատճառ, ցուցադրող, որ Երվանդը, որը դեռ երկու շաբաթ առաջ ամուսինս էր, միայն անունով էր տղամարդ: Նույնիսկ ավտոմեքենան չկարողացավ կարգի բերել: Եվ դեռ երեխա էր ցանկանում: Ի՜նչ լավ էր, չկարողացավ համոզել:

Բացել շարժիչի ծածկոցն ու կանգնել եմ մոլորված: Ի՞նչ անեմ: Բան չեմ հասկանում այս մեքենայից: Եթե ավտոքարշակ կանչեմ, այս ժամին որքա՞ն եմ սպասելու: Սառելու եմ հաստատ: Տունս էլ այնքան հեռու չէ արդեն, չկողպե՞մ ավտոմեքենան, գնամ, իսկ առավոտյան կորոշեմ, թե ինչ անել: Լավ է, շարժիչը հանգչելիս մոտ էի մայթին, կարելի է այսպես էլ թողնել...

- Խնդիրնե՞ր...

Անսպասելի ձայնից վախեցած հետ թռա: Ինձանից երկու գլուխ բարձր կլիներ: Երկար ու լայն անրձևանոց էր հագին, օձիքը բարձրացրած: Մթի մեջ դեմքը համարյա չէր երևում, առավել ևս, որ հեռու լապտերի գցած աղոտ լույսն ամբողջովին կլանում էին շեկ մազերը:

- Սատանան գիտի, թե ինչ պատահեց այս սայլակին, - ասում եմ: - Ոչ մի կերպ չի ուզում ինձ տուն հասցնել:

Հեռվից մոտեցող լույսերը հարկադրեցին երկուսիս էլ սեղմվել ավտոմեքենային, որ ճանապարհ տանք: Մոտեցող մեքենան անցավ մեր կողքով ու անսպասելի կանգ առավ մեզանից ոչ հեռու: Վարորդը մի երկու անգամ փորձեց գործի գցել ավտոմեքենան, բայց շարժիչն ընդամենը խեղճուկրակ վնգստոցներ արձակեց ու լռեց: Վարորդը բարկացած դուրս թռավ մեքենայից ու սկսեց ոտքով հարվածել անիվին.

- Ի՜նչ պատահեց քեզ, անտերի մեկը...

Մենք լուռ նայում էինք:

- Հեռու՞ եք ապրում, - հարցրեց անծանոթը:
- Այնքան էլ չէ:
- Ավելի լավ է, ոտքով գնաք: Մի վախեցեք, ես կուղեկցեմ:
- Իսկ ես չեմ վախենում: Ուղղակի մեքենաս...
- Անիմաստ է: Հիմա ոչինչ չես անի: Դարպասը բաց է:
- Ի՞նչ դարպաս...
- Անիմաստ է, - մի պահ հապաղելուց հետո կրկնեց ու սուր հայացքով ծակեց աչքերս: Հետո հանեց անձրևանոցն ու գցեց ուսերիս: - Ցուրտ է, եկեք քայլենք:

Ասես հիպնոսի տակ, լուռ քայլեցի նրա հետևից: Ու մտածում եմ. ի՞նչ գիտի, թե որտեղ եմ ապրում: Կարծես գուշակեց մտքերս.

- Դե, եթե մեքենան դեպի այս կողմ էր գնում... Բայց խաչմերուկից արդեն դուք կուղեվարեք: Հանաձա՞յն եք:

Մեխվել եմ տեղումս, իսկ նա դանդաղ առաջ է քայլում: Ասես ընտրելով փողոցի ավելի լուսավոր մասը, կանգ առավ ու շրջվեց դեպի ինձ, միգուցե կռահելո՞վ, որ քիչ վախենում եմ իրենից... Բայց այնքան բաց էր նրա հայացքը լապտերի լույսի տակ, այնքան եթերային էր նրա տեսքն ամբողջովին, որ վախի նշույլ անգամ չմնաց իմ մեջ: Հետ սանրած շեկ, երկար մազերն ամբողջովին բացել էին ճակատը, իսկ աչքերից աստղեր էին ինձ ժպտում... Մտածեցի. ճիշտ ու ճիշտ երիտասարդ Դեյվիդ Բոուին է՝ այլմոլորակայինի դերում: Դանդաղ սկսեցի քայլել: Երբ հավասարվեցի նրան, քայլեց կողքովս:

- Դուք... ո՞վ եք:
- Անվանեք ինձ Դեյվիդ, - նորից ժպտացին աչքերի աստղերը:

Դեյվիդ... Պատահականությու՞ն էր, թե նորից կռահեց մտքերս և սիրաշահում է ուղղակի: Բայց այնպիսի վստահություն էի զգում նրա հանդեպ, որ ինձ համար մեկ էր արդեն: Միայն թե լիներ կողքիս ու այսպես քայլեինք անվերջ: Ու նաև, այնպիսի ջերմություն էր գալիս նրանից, ասես քայլող վառարան լիներ: Հանգիստ կարող էի վերադարձնել անձրևանոցը, բայց մի առանձին հաճույք էր նրա անձրևանոցը կրելն էլ:

- Ես արդեն տաքացա, - փորձեցի հանել ուսերիցս...
- Ոչ-ոչ, - շտապ կանխեց շարժումներս: - Ես մրսկան չեմ: Եվ հետո, անձրևանոցը ձերն է արդեն, Հաս:

Շշմած կանգ առա ու նայեցի նրան: Այնքան բարձր էր նրա դեմքն իմից, որ ասես թռչելիս լիներ երկնում: Ու հեչ էլ զարմանալի միտք չէր դա. այդքան ջերմ աչքեր ունեցողն ինչու՞ չէր կարող հրեշտակի թևեր էլ ունենալ: Եվ զարմանալի էլ չէր արդեն, որ ոչ միայն կռահեց անունս, այլև որ արտասանեց այն հենց այնպես, ինչպես ես եմ սիրում... Էլ ոչ մի կասկած չմնաց. նա ամեն ինչ գիտի:

Շարժվեցինք լուռ: Ամենացավալին այն էր, որ մի հինգ րոպեից տեղ էինք հասնելու, իսկ ես ուզում էի այսպես քայլել անվերջ: Չորս տարիների ամուսնական կյանքիս ընթացքում երբեք այսքան ապահովություն չէի զգացել տղամարդու կողքին, որքան այս մի քանի րոպեների ընթացքում: Ու որքա՜ն հաճելի էր այդ զգացումը: Եվ տևելու էր մեկ ակնթարթ... Եթե Դեյվիդից եկող ապահովության նշույլն անգամ զգացած լինեի Երվանդից, միգուցե կզիջեի՞ նրա երեխա ունենալու ցանկությանն ու չէ՞ինք բաժանվի: Փորձեցի մի պահ պատկերացնել այդ երեխային և... Դեյվիդի շեկ մազերով մի աղջնակ տեսա...

Հանկարծ հիշեցի, որ նա հավանաբար կարդում է մտքերս, շիկնեցի ամոթից և արագացրի քայլերս: 

Շուտով տեղ հասանք: Լուռ կանգնել եմ նրա առջև գլխիկոր:

- Հաս, թեյ կհյուրասիրե՞ս...

* * *

- Դեյվ...
- Հա՞, Հաս:
- Ո՞վ ես դու: - Հարմար տեղավորվում եմ անկողնում, գլուխս նրա կրծքին:
- Սերը:
- Ի՞նչ է դա նշանակում:
- Այն, որ երբ ամեն ինչ արվում է հանուն սիրո, դու ինքդ էլ սեր ես դառնում, և դու պատրաստ ես տալ ամեն ինչ, առանց վարձատրության:
- Ուզում ես ասել, որ դու ինձ... սիրու՞մ ես:
- Իհարկե:
- Բայց ինչպե՞ս... դու ինձ չես էլ ճանաչում:
- Որովհետև միակ բանը, որ ես կարող եմ անել, սիրելն է: Եվ այդ պատճառով է, որ ես ինքը սերն եմ:
- Ոչ, դու այս աշխարհից չես...
- ...
- Դեյվ...
- Հա՞, Հաս:
- Դու ասացիր. դուռը բաց է...
- Դուռը չէ, դարպասը: Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են:
- Լավ, դարպասը: Բայց ի՞նչ է դա նշանակում: Դու ասացիր, որ դարպասը բաց է, և ավտոմեքենայի հետ ոչինչ անել չի կարելի... Ի՞նչ է դա նշանակում:
- Դա այդքան կարևո՞ր է քեզ համար:
- Քո այս պատասխանից հետո՝ այո: Ինչու՞, երբ բաց է ինչ-որ դարպաս, անհնար է ավտոմեքենա վերանորոգել: Ասա:
- "Աստղային դարպասներ" ֆիլմը տեսե՞լ ես:
- Տեսել եմ: Հետո՞:
- Դե, ուրեմն, գիտես, թե ինչ է դարպասը: Իսկ եթե դարպասը բաց է, ուրեմն ձեր մոլորակի վրա դարպասին մոտ գտնվող մեխանիկական սարքերը չեն աշխատում:
- Մեր մոլորակի վրա՞... Ինչու՞ ես այդպես ասում: Դու ինչ է, "մեր" մոլորակից չե՞ս...
- Բայց չէ՞ որ դու արդեն գիտես այդ: Դու չասացի՞ր արդյոք, որ ես այս աշխարհից չեմ:
- Ես կատակ էի անում...
- Բայց քո կատակը լիովին համապատասխանեց իրականությանը:
- Ահա՛, հավատացի: Լավ, իսկ ինչու՞ են դուռն ու դարպասը "տարբեր":
- Դարպասները՝ մուտքեր են դեպի այլ մոլորակներ, կամ աստղեր: Ճիշտ ինչպես ֆիլմում: Իսկ դռները՝ մուտքեր են կոնկրետ մոլորակի վրա: Դուք, օրինակ, Հայաստանում, ունեք Մհերի դուռը: Իսկ Գվատեմալայում գոյություն ունի մեկ այլ, Արամի դուռը, - և այդպիսի դռները շատ են ձեր մոլորակի վրա: Թե դռները և թե դարպասները գործում են միևնույն սկզբունքով: Երբ նրանք բաց են, կարելի է ակնթարթորեն տեղափոխվել մի տեղից մյուսը: Եթե գիտես, թե ինչպես բանալ, կարող ես ինքդ օգտվել դրանցից: Իսկ եթե ոչ, դարպասները բացվում են ամեն յոթ տարի, տասնմեկ ժամով, իսկ դռները բացվում են տարին երկու անգամ, վեց ժամով: Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր զգում են այդ և նույնիսկ օգտվում են:
- Դու... այլմոլորակայի՞ն ես...
- Ի՞նչ տարբերություն: Ես սերն եմ: Դու ինձ կանչեցիր, ու ես եկա: Իսկ ես կամ ամենուր: Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թե կոնկրետ այս պահին որտեղից եկա:

Բան չէի հասկանում... Բայց նա ճիշտ էր մի հարցում. այս վերջին երկու շաբաթվա ընթացքում, ինչ Երվանդը գնացել էր, ես այնքա՜ն էի զգում սիրո կարիքը: Իր ներկայությամբ ամուսինս կարծես թե խցանել էր այդ զգացմունքի անոթն իրենով, որովհետև ամուսնացել էի նույնիսկ առանց առանձնապես սիրելու նրան, այլ, ավելի շուտ, տեղի տալով նրա սիրահետումներին: Իսկ վերջին օրերս ուղղակի խեղդվում էի մի տեսակ իմ միայնության մեջ և այնքա՜ն զգում էի մեկին կողքիս ունենալու պակասը: 

- Դեյվ...
- Հա՞, Հաս:
- Հիմա դու միշտ ինձ հե՞տ ես լինելու:
- Որպես Դեյվ, ոչ, բայց որպես սեր, ընդմիշտ:
- Իսկ ինչու՞ որպես Դեյվ չես կարող...
- Որովհետև իմ մարմինը չի համապատասխանում ձեր մոլորակի վրա երկար կյանքի համար:
- Բայց ինչպե՞ս հիմա ես կարող եմ սեր ունենալ առանց քեզ:
- Որովհետև ամենակարևորը, որ սեր լինի քո մեջ: 
- Իսկ ի՞նչ կմնա իմ սիրուց, եթե դու չլինես...
- Սերը:
- Առանց քե՞զ...
- Հասկանում եմ քեզ: Ցավում եմ: Ներիր, բայց այդպես ստացվեց: Այլ կերպ ես քեզ անկարող էի օգնել: Շուտով դու կհասկանաս այդ: Որովհետև ամենակարևորն արդեն ունես: Իսկ շուտով կհայտնվի նաև նա, ում վրա դու կսփռես քո սերը:

Իսկ առավոտյան, երբ նա չկար այլևս, ես նույնիսկ չզարմացա... Ավելի ճիշտ, զարմացա, բայց բարձիս տակ խրած թղթի կտորից, որի վրա նա գրություն էր թողել.

"Հիմա դու սիրում ես: Հիմա դու ամեն ինչ ունես:
Բայց երբ հանկարծ գա մի պահ, որ ելք չունենաս, հիշիր, որ կարող ես օգտվել մուտքից: 
Հիշիր:"


* * *

Իմ փոքրիկ Հյուլեն վեց տարեկան է: Ու հիմա մահանում է նա, իմ աղջնակը...

Երբ հասկացա, որ հղի եմ, կարծում էի, թե Երվանդն այնուհանդերձ հասցրեց հասնել իր ուզածին: Եվ նույնիսկ այն բանից հետո, երբ պատահաբար հանդիպեցինք փողոցում ու նա տեսավ արդեն ինձանից առաջ ընկած փորս, այլևս չկարողանալով մերժել նրա թախանձանքները, նորից ընդունեցի նրան: Մինչ այդ, մի քանի ամիսների ընթացքում հասցրել էի անհավանական պատմությունը Դեյվի հետ համարել ուղղակի երազ կամ ցնորք, առավել ևս, որ այն ժամանակ, առավոտյան, տանից դուրս գալով, տեսա ավտոմեքենաս, շքամուտքի առջև անխափան կանգնած...

Իսկ երեք տարի անց, Երվանդն առաջինն էր, որ հրաժարվեց իմ Հյուլեից ու հեռացավ մեզանից: Նա այդպես էլ չկարողացավ ներել ինձ Հյուլեի շիկահեր մազերը և օտարության զգացումն այդպես էլ չլքեց նրան:

Եվ ընդհանրապես, իմ Հյուլեն, իր կարճ կյանքի ամբողջ ընթացքում օտար մնաց բոլորի համար: Նույնիսկ նրա համատարած սերը բոլորի հանդեպ, նույնիսկ նրա հրեշտակի արտաքինը չկարողացան օգնել, որպեսզի թե հասակակիցների և թե մեծերի մեջ նա որևէ մեկից կարողանա ինչ-որ ջերմություն կորզել իր հանդեպ:

Ճիշտն ասած, նա այդ ջերմության կարիքը չէր էլ զգում կարծես: Սեփական ջերմությունը բավարար էր թե իր, թե ուրիշների համար: Հյուլեի մեջ ինչ-որ ներքին լույս կար: Ու մարդիկ զգում էին դա համարյա ֆիզիկապես: Այդ պատճառով մեծերը նրան վերաբերվում էին ակնածանքով, համարում էին ոչ այս աշխարհից, և գուցե դա՞ էր պատճառը, որ աշխատում էին մոտ չթողնել իրենց երեխաներին:

Չնայած... առանց մեծերի արգելքների էլ երեխաներն առանձնապես չէին ձգվում դեպի Հյուլեն: Ի՞նչ էր դա. վա՞խ, նախա՞նձ... Բայց չէ՞ որ Հյուլեն սիրում էր անխտիր բոլորին: Իրեն մեջ էր գցում յուրաքանչյուր վեճի մեջ և հաշտեցնում էր վիճող կողմերին: Ունեցած ցանկացած բան ուրախությամբ կնվիրեր ում ասես: 

Եվ այնուամենայնիվ, բոլորի համար նա այդպես էլ մնաց օտար...

Իսկ մի անգամ իմ Հյուլեն կորավ: Ուղղակի չվերադարձավ դպրոցից: Դպրոցը մեր տանը կպած էր, և նա մենակ էր վերադառնում: Փնտրեցինք երեք օր: Տակնուվրա արեցինք ամեն ինչ: Հարցուփորձ արեցինք բոլորին: Ես զգում էի, որ երեխաները թաքցնում են ինչ-որ բան...

Երրորդ օրը երեկոյան, երբ անուժ նստած էի շքամուտքի  կողքի նստարանին, թեթև ձեռքիս դիպավ աղջկաս դասընկերուհներից մեկը և ասաց.

- Գնանք:

Ընկերները Հյուլեին գաղտնի փակել էին երեխաներից մեկի տատիկի տան նկուղում: Անվերջ հարցուփորձերից, թե ինչու այդ արեցին, ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան այդպես էլ չիմացանք, բոլորը միաբերան ասում էին, որ ոչ մի պատճառ չկար: Իսկ ես, երկու շաբաթ անց կացնելով հիվանդանոցում դստերս հյուծված մարմնի կողքին, մի բան էի միայն անընդհատ վերհիշում մտքումս. երկար տարիներ առաջ հորս պատմած դեպքը մի հարևանի մասին, ով սպանել էր իր ամենամոտ ընկերոջը: Երբ նրան հարցրել էին, թե ինչու է այդ արել, պատասխանել էր, որ ընկերն իրեն այնպիսի լավություն էր արել, որ ինքն այդ լավության տակից դուրս գալ ուղղակի անկարող էր...

Ամենասարսափելին այն էր, որ Հյուլես կուրացել էր... Նա բացարձակապես ոչինչ չէր տեսնում... Ու հորինել էր իր համար, որ դա ընդամենը երկար քուն է, որտեղ նա պետք է շատ կարևոր երազներ տեսնի իր համար, և այդ պատճառով որոշել է չարթնանալ: Իսկ ինչ կարող էի անել ես, եթե ոչ ընդունել նրա խաղն ու հուսալ, հուսալ, հուսալ...

Երկար քննություններից ու թեսթերից հետո բժիշկներն ինձ հրավիրեցին կոնսիլիում:

- Այն, ինչ մենք հիմա կասենք ձեզ, ուղղակի անհավանական է: Բայց այլ տարբերակ մենք չունենք... Ձեր դստեր մարմնի հիսուն տոկոսը բաղկացած է լույսի մասնիկներից: Եվ մենք ոչ մի կերպ չենք կարող գտնել, թե որն է դրա պատճառը: Մեր բազմաթիվ փորձերում ու քննարկումներում մենք այդպես էլ ոչնչի չհասանք: Պարզ է մի բան միայն, որ երակար ժամանակ մթի մեջ մնալու շնորհիվ այդ լույսի մասնիկները, չլիցքավորվելով արևի լույսից, սկսել են մահանալ: Ցավում ենք, բայց Հյուլեի կուրությունը սկիզբն է միայն. շուտով դուք կկրոցնեք Հյուլեին: Մեր մոլորակի վրա նրան վերալիցքավորելու հնարավորություն մենք չունենք...

_շարունակելի_

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

* * *

Այսօր լրանում է Դեյվիդի հետ իմ հանդիպման յոթերորդ տարին:

Մինչև կվերադառնայի կոնսիլիումից, Հյուլեն քնել էր արդեն: Հենց այդպես էլ վերցրեցի նրան  հիվանդանոցից՝ քնած, հարմար պառկեցրեցի մեքենայի հետին նստարահին և առանց տուն մտնելու, դանդաղ, զգուշորեն, վարում  եմ մեքենան դեպի Դեյվի հետ մեր հանդիպման վայրը: Համոզված եմ, որ գտնելու եմ այդ դարպասը: Ես գիտեմ: 

Հետևում Հյուլեն շարժվեց:

- Մայրիկ...
- Այո, սիրելիս:
- Ես արթնանու՞մ եմ:
- Այո, հոգիս:
- Վերջապես կտեսնեմ արևին, այնքան կարոտել եմ նրան... Իսկ ու՞ր ենք գնում, մայրիկ: Տու՞ն:
- Ոչ, Հյուլես: Գնում ենք դեպի արևը:
- Ինչ լավ է... Մայրիկ, հենց հասնենք, արթնացրու անպայման:
- Անպայման, փոքրիկս, անպայման:

----------

Smokie (08.03.2017), Աթեիստ (22.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

*Թեյ, ամերիկանո, լատե, գինի*

Բանալին կախվեց դռան կողափայտին մեխած մեխից ու մի քիչ այսուայն կողմ օրորվելուց հետո անշարժացավ։ Թեյնիկը ջրով լցվեց ու դրվեց գազօջախի կապտականաչ կրակին։ Կատուն քսմսվեց ոտքերին, պոչը վեր տնկած գնաց եկավ, անշշուկ, բայց համառ իրեն սիրել տվեց, կարճ, անտարբեր շոյանք ստացավ ականջների հետևում, էլի փորձեց, հետո պատշգամբի առաստաղի տակ բուն դրած աղավնիներին հիշեց, ցատկեց պատուհանի գոգին ու սկսեց երազկոտ հայացքով նայել թռչուններին, որ գլուխ գլխի կպել էին իրար ու փորձում էին ցուրտ երեկոյան միմյանց մարմնի ջերմությամբ տաքանալ։ 
Տունը տաք էր, Սոֆին տաքացուցիչը միացրած էր թողել աշխատանքի գնալուց առաջ։ Նյարդայնացավ դրանից։ Սոֆին իրենց հետ կապ չուներ։ Չնայած, Սոֆին ընդհանրապես որևէ բանի հետ կապ չուներ, չհաշված վերջին մի շաբաթվա աշխատանքը վեգան սրճարանում։ Անարխիստ էր, մերժում էր ցանկացած համակարգ, ու իրենց տանն էլ մնում էր ընկերական զգացմունքների ու բարության հաշվին։ Երբ դեռ նոր էր Սոֆին եկել, ինքը  դեմ չէր։ Ճիշտ է, ուրախ էլ չէր։ Ուղղակի գոհ էր, որ Լենան մենակ չէր զգում իրեն, երբ ինքը մի քանի ամսով բացակայում էր։ Իսկ հիմա, երբ վերադարձել էր, Լենան գործուղման մեջ էր, Սոֆին էլ կամ գործի էր կամ հերթական գինու շշի շուրջը իր նման անարխիստների հետ կամայական համակարգ էր հիմնահատակ ավիրում։ 
Տնկվել էր երկու քառակուսի մետրանոց խոհանոցում ու անթարթ նայում էր բլթբլթացող թեյնիկին։ Չէր ուզում կրակից վերցնել ու վերջ դնել եռման ընթացքին։ Թող գոնե մի բան էլ չվերջանա, մտածեց։ Քմծիծաղ տվեց ինքն իր մտացածից ու անմիջապես թեյ լցրեց։ Կապտականաչ կրակը կարճացավ, խեղճացավ ու հետ քաշվեց իր բույնը։ 
Ճաշասենյակի սեղանին մի քանի քաղցրեղեն դրեց, որոնք գտավ հին, փայտե կոմոդի խորքերից։ Տեղավորվեց ճռճռան թախտին ու նայեց պատուհանագոգին նստած երազկոտ մռլտացող կենդանուն։ Երկու ձեռքերով գրկեց բաժակը։ Լենան երբեք կրակով չէր տաքացնում ջուրը, երբ թեյ էր ուզում խմել։ Էլեկտրական թեյնիկն էր միացնում։ Ինքը զարմանում էր։ Ասում էր, որ էլեկտրական թեյնիկի նեոնային լույսին չէր վստահում, որ դա էժանացնում էր թեյախմությունը, ջուրը արհեստական տաք էր թվում, թեյն՝ անհամ։ Լենան ծիծաղում էր միշտ իր փաստարկների վրա, մազերը խառնշտում ու գլուխը գրկելով՝ ասում, որ ինքը շատ լավն է ու մի քիչ գիժ։ Երկու բաժակ թեյի համար երկու թեյնիկ էր գործի դրվում միշտ։ 
Համարյա միշտ։ 
Վերջին մի քանի շաբաթը, միասին չէին, ամեն մեկն իր դասընթացների հետևից էր գնացել ու հայտնվել էին տարբեր երկրներում, նույնիսկ՝ տարբեր մայրցամաքներում, ավելին՝ տարբեր կիսագնդերում, երբեք դեռ այդքան հեռու չէին եղել իրարից, բայց գիտեին, որ երկրագնդում ինչ-որ տեղ երկուսով թեյ են պատրաստում, մեկը՝ էլեկտրական թեյնիկով, մյուսը՝ սովորական։ 
Իսկ հիմա չգիտեր, թե Լենան ինչով էր զբաղված։ Մինչև ժամը վեցը՝ թրեյնինգներն էին, բայց դրանից հետո նա կամ կորում էր՝ ժամերով չէր լինում օնլայն, կամ օնլայն էր, բայց չէր շփվում իր հետ։ Համակարգիչը ճաշասենյակի սեղանին դրած՝ գնում գալիս էր ու հայացք գցում․ օնլայն է, օնլայն չէ, երեսուներկու րոպե առաջ է եղել կայքում, օնլայն է։ Անկախ կարգավիճակի փոփոխությունից՝ նոր հաղորդագրություններ չկային։ 
Կատուն կուչ էր եկել դռան մոտ ու մլավում էր։ «Դուրս է ուզում գնալ»,-մտածեց, բայց չբացեց դուռը։ Վերջին անգամ, երբ կատվին դուրս էր թողել, հետո երեք օր փնտրել էր, վերջում գտել էր նկուղում՝ մրսած, սոված ու կեղտոտ։ Դրանով վերջացել էին կենդանու զբոսանքները։ Էլ դուրս թողնել չկար։ Բայց այդքանը նրան ոնց բացատրես։ Ստիպված պետք է դիմանալ բողոքներին, որոնք սկսել էին մռլտոցներով չսահմանափակվել։ Նայեց ձեռքի վերքերին։ «Էս գազանն ինձ մի օր կուտի»։ Թեյի բաժակը դրեց համակարգչի կողքը, գնաց ծխախոտ վերցնելու։ Հեռախոսը զանգեց։ Սոֆին էր։ Հարցնում էր, թե ինչ կուզեր ուտել ընթրիքին, խանութ էր մտնում։ Ասաց, որ իրեն ոչինչ պետք չի, հետո մտափոխվեց, խնդրեց մի շիշ թանկ գինի։ Ծխախոտը կպցրեց ու նստեց համակարգչի դիմաց։ Ոչինչ չէր անում։ Նայում էր անվան կողքի կանաչ կլորակին։ Բացում էր չատը, նայում վերջին երկխոսությանը, որը, ինչպես դրա նախորդ կես տասնյակը, ոչ մի բանի մասին էր։ Մտածում էր ինչ-որ բան գրել, հետո փոշմանում էր, նորից չատը փակում ու նայում կլորակին։ 
Նորից հետ եկավ իրականություն, երբ ոտներին նստած փիսոն կտրուկ շարժումով թռավ ցած ու վազեց դեպի դուռը։ Սոֆին էր։ Դուրս սողոսկելու կատվի փորձը ձախողվեց, որի դիմաց Սոֆին էլ ճանկռվածքներ ստացավ ձեռքերին։ 
Սոֆիի մազերի կեսը կարմիր էր, մյուս կեսը՝ սև։ Դրանք երկար էին, հասնում էին մինչև գոտկատեղը։ Նա հյուսում էր մազերը առավոտյան, երբ նոր էր արթնանում ու դեռ անկողինը չհավաքած՝ նստում էր բազմոցի եզրին։ Ինքը հաճախ էր տեսել այդ տեսարանը։ Կոշիկի մեկը հագած, մյուսը՝ դեռ հողաթափի մեջ, մազի ռեզինը դաստակն անցկացրած, արագ-արագ հյուսում էր մազերն ու ստացվում էր կարմիր ու սև հաստ մի հյուս։ 
Երբ արթնացավ, գինու շշերը դատարկ էին, ինքը այլանդակ գլխացավ ուներ ու երբ շրջվեց, տեսավ, որ Սոֆին կողքին քնած է: Երկուսն էլ մերկ էին: Գիշերվա կատարվածը սկսեց կամաց-կամաց ձև ու բովանդակություն ձեռք բերել հիշողության մեջ: Ինքն իրենից զզվելով՝ գնաց լոգարան: 

*****
- Սոֆիին տեսնու՞մ ես,- Լենան ամաններն էր լվանում։ Հագին սև անթև մայկա էր ու մուգ ջինս։ Գանգուր մազերը երբեմն առաջ էին իջնում, ինքն էլ թևը դեմ էր անում ճակատին ու մազերը փորձում հետ տանել, բայց երբ զգում էր՝ օգուտ չկա, ներքևի շուրթն առաջ էր տնկում ու ուժեղ փչում դեպի վեր։ 
- Հա։ Երբ հեղափոխություն չեն ունենում, գալիս է։ Ամեն դեպքում, լվացքի մեջ նրա շորերն ավելանում են։ Անձամբ երևի երկու անգամ եմ տեսել, ինչ էստեղ չէիր։
- Ու՞։
- Ի՞նչ ու։
- Ոչ մի բան չի՞ եղել։
- Եղել է։ Երեկ: 
Ամանների շխկշխկոցը մի պահ դադարեց։ Լենան չշրջվեց։ Շարունակեց լվանալ, թեև շարժումները փութկոտ դարձան։
- Քեզ դուր եկա՞վ։
Լենան շրջվեց։  
- Ես քեզ շատ սիրում եմ, գիտե՞ս,- ասաց ու մի տեսակ աղերսական նայեց իրեն։ 
- Հա։ 
- Էլ բան չե՞ս ասի։
- Ի՞նչ ասեմ։
- Ի՞նչ ես մտածում էս վիճակի մասին, ինչ էմոցիաներ ունես։
- Էմոցիանե՞ր, Լեն, մի քիչ ուշ չի՞ իմ էմոցիաներով հետաքրքրվելու համար,- գրպանից հանեց կրակայրիչն ու վառեց գլանակը, որ մի քանի րոպե մատներով խաղացնում էր, ծուխը խորը շնչեց ու կրակայրիչը շպրտեց սեղանին։
- Ես քեզ հետ անկեղծ եղա, ոնց որ որոշել էինք։ Ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ ինձ շատերն են դուր գալիս, հասկանու՞մ ես։ Ոնց որ դու, մի օր ամերիկանո ես խմում, մյուս օրը՝ լատե։ Ես էլ դա՛ չեմ հասկանում։ Բայց ընդունում եմ քեզ, չէ՞։ 
- Ուզում ես ասել՝ ես ամերիկանոն եմ, Լուկասը՝ լատե՞ն։
- Ուզում եմ ասել՝ ես քեզ ընդունում եմ ոնց որ կաս։ Բացի այդ՝ մենք պայմանավորվել էինք․․․
- Նաև պայմանավորվել էինք չսիրահարվել իրար,-ձայնը գնալով բարձրանում էր, գլանակը հազիվ էր կպցնում շուրթերին, էլի հեռու էր տանում ու ավելացնում,- բայց էդ բաները պայմանավորվել չի լինում։ Ոնց որ պայմանավորվես, որ չես քրտնելու էլ երբեք, կամ լիմոն ուտելիս դեմքդ չես ծամածռել։ 
- Մի՛ գոռա,- Լենան շրջվեց ու նայեց ուղիղ աչքերին․- ես մեղավոր չեմ, սիրում եմ Լուկասին։ Քեզ էլ եմ սիրում։ Ուզում եմ մնաս մեր տանը։ 
- Քեզ հե՞տ։
- Ինձ հետ, բայց ուղղակի մնաս։ Ուղղակի լինես։ 
- Ոնց որ կատուն, որ ուղղակի կա։ Վերջին անգամ ավազը ե՞րբ ես փոխել։ Չէ, մերսի։ 

*****
Գաղտագողի մտավ իր ու Լենայի ննջասենյակը, որն արդեն Լենայինն էր միայն: Լենան քնած էր: Փորձեց հնարավորինս անաղմուկ վերցնել համակարգիչը, բայց արթնացրեց: 
- Քեզ լա՞վ էր,- լսվեց քնատ ձայնը:
- Վատ չէր:
- Լսվում էր:
Զգաց, որ դեպի գլուխ բարձրացող արյունից ուղեղը կպայթի ուր որ է: Ուզում էր գոնե վիճեին, ուզում էր ինչ-որ բան նշանակել Լենայի համար: Ուզում էր ցավեցնել, նեղացնել, թող թեկուզ ատեր իրեն, միայն թե զգար ինչ-որ բան իր հանդեպ: Ամբողջ օրը Լենան հեռախոսը ձեռքից չէր գցում, կամ Լուկասի հետ էր խոսում վոթսափով, կամ օնլայն խաղ էին խաղում միասին: Իրենից մեկ-մեկ որոշ բաներ էր հարցնում, ու ինքը անտարբեր նայում էր հեռախոսը ձեռքին հարցական իրեն նայող կնոջն ու ի միջի այլոց պատասխանում: Ճիշտ պատասխանը նշում էին նրա մատներն ու ևս մի միավոր ստանում: 
- Մայքլ Ջեքսոնը քանի՞ տարեկանում մահացավ, կհիշե՞ս: 46, 48, 50, 51:
- Հիսուն: 
Մատները պատասխանը նշեցին, միավորը ստացավ:  Իրենց հարաբերություններն ինչ-որ տեղ նման էին Ջեքսոնի մահվանը: Մինչև վերջ չէր կարողանում հավատալ, որ վերջացավ ամեն բան: Նմանակերպ չէր հավատում, որ Մայքլն էլ չկա: Ջորջ Մայքլի մահվան ժամանակ ոչ մեկի մտքով չանցավ չհավատալ, որ մեռավ երգիչը, էլ չկա ինքը, վերջ: Բայց Մայքլն ուրիշ էր: Իրենց հարաբերություններն էլ էին ուրիշ: Հիմա էլ, երբ փաստացի դրանք վերջացած էին, ու ինքը ուղղակի մնում էր տանը, մինչև նոր տուն կգտնի, ու որտեղ Լենան իրեն պարզապես վատ չէր վերաբերվում, ուղղակի չէր վերաբերվում ընդհանրապես ոչ մի կերպ, հարաբերություններ էր սկսել ուրիշի հետ, ինքը միևնույն է, հավատում էր, որ Ջեքսոնը դուրս էր ցատկել շտապ օգնության մեքենայից, ինչպես տեսել էր յութուբի վիդեոներից մեկում, ու հիմա ապրում է իր համար Կանադայում: 
- Ես վաղը կգնամ էստեղից,-ասաց՝ նայելով Լենային: 
- Տու՞ն ես գտել,- դեռ չէր հասցրել նորից քնել: 
- Հա, քեզ ու Լուկասին ազատ տարածք պետք կլինի: 
- Լա՞վ տուն է:
- Նորմալ, յոլա կգնանք: 
- Սոֆիի հե՞տ ես վարձում:
- Հա: 
Լենան շրջվեց ու նայեց իրեն: Գանգուր մազերը թափվել էին ուսերին ու ճակատին, աչքերի փոխարեն նեղ գծեր էին, կոպերն՝ ուռած: Մի կերպ հենվեց արմունկին ու մի աչքը մի քիչ ավել բացեց: 
- Լու՞րջ:
- Հա: Ի՞նչ կա որ:
- Ոչ մի բան, ուղղակի զարմացած եմ, կարծում էի՝ չես հավանում իրեն, ուղղակի ուզում էիր խանդեի: 
- Դու քեզ վա՞տ ես զգում դրանից:
- Չէ, ուրախ եմ ձեզ համար: 
Ժպտաց տխուր: 
- Ինչի՞ ես ժպտում,-հարցրեց Լենան: 
- Չգիտեմ, ուրախ եմ, որ վատ չզգացիր: 
- Ինչի համար վատ զգամ, դմբո: Հիմա հանգիստ կլինեմ քեզ համար,- Լենան նորից շուռ եկավ ու խորը շունչ քաշեց:
Ինքը ամենաշատն ուզում էր Լենային գրկել, սիրել գժի պես, վերջին անգամ, բայց նայում էր պառկած կնոջն ու չէր կարողանում դիպչել նրան: Աչքերը պինդ սեղմեց, ձեռքով մաքրեց արցունքի կաթիլները ու համակարգիչը տարավ խոհանոց, որը առանց միացնելու մնաց սեղանին դրված, իսկ մոխրամանը մի քանի ժամում լցվեց: 

*****
- Ասել եմ, որ քույրեր ենք,-ասաց Սոֆին, երբ բարձրանում էին տանտիրոջ հետ ծանոթանալու: 
- Բայց մենք իրար նման չենք, - ժպտաց:
- Հա ինչ անենք, կարևորը՝ իրար չգրկենք, քանի դեռ չի գնացել,- Սոֆին արագ համբուրեց իրեն ու դռան զանգը տվեց:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2017), Շինարար (22.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

Կարդացե՜ք ու կարծիք թողեք  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

*Օտարը*

Առայժմ միայն առաջինն եմ կարդացել, և լավ է գրել առանց հաջորդը կարդացած լինելու, որպեսզի ինքնաբերական համեմատությունը չխաթարի մաքուր կարծիքը։

Թախծոտ ոգով էր գրված պատմվածքը, օտարված զգացմունքով։ Էքզյուպերիի իշխանից որոշակի ոգեշնչում կար՝ լուսե երեխան, և ելքը (գրանիտե ծանր աշխարհից) դեպի աստղերն էր՝ վերադարձ։
Պատմվածքի թույլ կետերից էր՝ բժիշկների եզրակացությունը, և դրանից հետո երեխայի հանձնումը մորը, հանգիստ, ասես ոչ մի արտառոց բան։ Սիրո մարմնավորիչը ևս խարիզմատիկ չէր, սիրո ռոբոտի էր նմանվում, ճիշտ ինչպես "Արհեստական բանականություն" ֆիլմում էր։

Պատմվածքի ուժեղ նախադասությունը՝   ՛՛* Երբ հանկարծ գա մի պահ, որ ելք չունենաս, հիշիր, որ կարող ես օգտվել մուտքից*"։

Ընդհանուր առմամբ, փոխանցեց պատմողի տրամադրությունը՝ մելամաղձոտ, հուսահատ, երազանքով սնվող․ երևի դա էլ հենց օտարացումն է։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Օտարը*

Դուրս չեկավ: Նախ, շարադրանքն ահագին անհարթություններ ուներ, տեղ-տեղ ոնց որ հայերեն չլիներ: Հետո, էդ Դեյվիդի հետ երկխոսություններն անհեթեթ, պրիմիտիվ ու կլիշեոտ էին: Հեղինակը մի տեսակ ոնց որ փորձի թաթախվել նենց ջրերում, որտեղ չի եղել: Գաղափարը լավն էր, բայց իրականացումը՝ վատը: Կերպարների մոտիվացիաները չես հասկանում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Թեյ, ամերիկանո, լատե, գինի*
Սա էլ ոնց որ հայերեն չլիներ (կամ էլ հայերենի իմ ընկալումն ա փոխվել, եսի՞մ): Հիացած չեմ, բայց լավ գործ էր, էս մեկի օգտին էլ կքվեարկեմ: Հիմնական թերությունն էն էր, որ կերպարներին հազիվ էի իրարից տարբերում: Անընդհատ հետուառաջ էի անում, որ հասկանամ՝ ով ով է: Ոնց որ լավ զարգացրած չէին կերպարները:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

*Թեյ, ամերիկանո, լատե, գինի* 

Պատմվածքը ոչինչ չտվեց: Վերջում մնաց այն տպավորությունը, որ հեղինակի նպատակն իբրև թե էքստրավագանտությունն էր՝ հարաբերությունների միասեռականությունն ի հայտ բերելով, այլապես այդ ՛՛ինտրիգը՛՛ չէր թողնի վերջում: Այսինքն, եթե հանենք այդ ինտրիգը՝ ենթադրենք, թե հեղինակը տղամարդ է, ապա պատմվածքը միանգամից դառնում է ոչնչի մասին, ոչինչ հետաքրքիր չի ասում: Հարաբերություններն էլ կիսատ-պռատ էին ինչ-որ, մակերեսային ներկայացված, այնպես որ ոչ մի ամբողջական պատկեր այս եռյակից ու իրենց հարաբերություններից չմնաց:

Հանուն քվեարկությունը կայանալու, առաջինի օգտին կքվեարկեմ, քանի որ երկրորդի օգտին քվեարկելու ոչինչ չունեմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Համաձայն եմ Բյուրի հետ, առաջինի երկխոսությունները շատ արհեստական էին, երեխայի պահն էլ դուրըս չեկավ։ Լրիվ թեմայից դուրս էր։
Երկրորդում ես էլ երկխոսությունների ժամանակ խառնում էի, ով ով ա։ Մեկ էլ վերնագիրը էդքան էլ չհավանեցի։ Բայց վիճակը շատ բնական էր ու ծանոթ։
Քվեարկում եմ երկրորդի օգտին։

----------


## Աթեիստ

*Օտարը* հիշեցրեց Տրավոլտայի «Մայքլ» ֆիլմը, որտեղ ինքը հրեշտակ ա, ու էլի առաջին հայացքից գրավում ա կանանց։
ԲԱՅՑ ինքն էլ կարիք չունի սենց խոսալու։ Ինքը շատ ավելի մարդկային ա, քան իրան ուղեկցող մարդիկ։

----------


## Արէա

Երեխաների մահերն ու տառապանքները ավելի ճոխ նկարագրեք ժողովուրդ, համեմեք ավելի շատ հուզիչ երկխոսություններով ու սրտաճմլիկ պատկերներով, սենց լավ չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել էդ տեսարանները։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Երեխաների մահերն ու տառապանքները ավելի ճոխ նկարագրեք ժողովուրդ, համեմեք ավելի շատ հուզիչ երկխոսություններով ու սրտաճմլիկ պատկերներով, սենց լավ չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել էդ տեսարանները։


Ստեղ ընդհանրապես պետք չէր երեխան։ Ոչ ծնվելը, ոչ էլ մեռնելը։

----------


## Շինարար

Դեռ առաջինը չեմ կարդացել։ Երկրորդը մի տեսակ շատ իսկական էր։ Ասեմ որ միասեռականության պահը վերջում չբացահայտվեր էլ էլի պարզ էր որ հերոսը աղջիկ ա։ Աղջկա պես էր աշխարհը տեսնում։ Եթե տղա դուրս գար, մի տեսակ կեղծ կլիներ։ Բարեկամի հետ համաձայն եմ որ մի տեսակ հա ինչ, ոնց որ նյութ չլիներ մեջը, բայց ոճը շատ լավն էր։ Մի շնչում հոսում էր։ Պատումի կրավորականությունը հետաքրքիր էր մտածված, մի տեսակ հերոսի անտարբերությունը բաժանման ընթացքում ոնց որ ցույց տար։ Օնլայն ա թե չէ, երբ ա վերջին անգամ օնլայն եղել, էս շատ լավն էր։ Ես էս սիրային տվայտանքների մասին չեմ սիրում։ Մի քիչ ավելի լայն կտավի մեջ փոքր չափաբաժնով կուտվի, բայց մենակ իրանով մնում ա անալի։ Ամեն դեպքում գնահատում եմ ոնց ա պատմված, իսկ պատմված ա շատ լավ։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դեռ առաջինը չեմ կարդացել։ Երկրորդը մի տեսակ շատ իսկական էր։ Ասեմ որ միասեռականության պահը վերջում չբացահայտվեր էլ էլի պարզ էր որ հերոսը աղջիկ ա։ Աղջկա պես էր աշխարհը տեսնում։ Եթե տղա դուրս գար, մի տեսակ կեղծ կլիներ։ Բարեկամի հետ համաձայն եմ որ մի տեսակ հա ինչ, ոնց որ նյութ չլիներ մեջը, բայց ոճը շատ լավն էր։ Մի շնչում հոսում էր։ Պատումի կրավորականությունը հետաքրքիր էր մտածված, մի տեսակ հերոսի անտարբերությունը բաժանման ընթացքում ոնց որ ցույց տար։ Օնլայն ա թե չէ, երբ ա վերջին անգամ օնլայն եղել, էս շատ լավն էր։ Ես էս սիրային տվայտանքների մասին չեմ սիրում։ Մի քիչ ավելի լայն կտավի մեջ փոքր չափաբաժնով կուտվի, բայց մենակ իրանով մնում ա անալի։ Ամեն դեպքում գնահատում եմ ոնց ա պատմված, իսկ պատմված ա շատ լավ։


Շին, բա դու օտարամոլ անուններով գործեր կարդալ  հրաժարվում ես ի սկզբանե  :Wink:

----------


## Շինարար

Առաջինն էլ կարդացի։ Շատ գրագետ էր գրված։ Մի քիչ խիստ շատ։ Ասում ա սատանան գիտե ինչ պատահեց այս սայլակին։ Ոնց որ թարգմանություն լիներ։ Հետաքրքիր պատմություն էր, բայց պատմողը՝ հերոսուհին, ակնհայտ սեքսիստ էր։ Ասենք տղամարդը պիտի ավտոյից գլուխ հանի բան։ Դեյվի կերպարը սենց վեհի մեջ եկավ սիրով լցրեց։ Դե տենց չի լինում։ Մենակ այլմոլորակայինը կարար տենց լիներ։ Ես հույս ունեմ որ այլմոլորակայինները ավելի հավես մարդիկ են։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Մի բան էի ուզում ասել էստեղ իմ գնահատման մոտեցման հետ կապված։ Ես ի սկզբանե նախատրամադրված եմ, որ այստեղ ստեղծագործելու փորձեր են, և ուժեղ, հզոր, անթերի գործերի սպասելիքներ բնավ չունեմ, ու գնահատման ստանդարտներս էլ փորձերի մակարդակով են։ Նաև նկատի եմ ունենում, որ ստեղծագործողների մեջ կան շատ երիտասարդներ, դեռահասային աշխարհահայացքով, ու փորձում եմ նրանց հասկանալ ևս։ 
Օրինակ, Օտարը պիտի որ աղջիկ գրած լինի, ու տարիքն էլ շատ ջահելոտ։ Ու դա աչքիս առաջ ունենալով եմ գնահատել։ Հասկանում էի ինչ ապրումներից ելնելով է գրել, և օտարացման, այլ աշխարհներում մխիթարանք գտնելու երազանքները նույնպես պատկերացնելի են։
Երկրորդից ոչ մի տպավորություն չստացա, չապրվեց մի տեսակ, թեև սրա գրողն էլ իրենից էր ինչ-որ բաժին դրել՝ իրական կամ երևակայական, ուղղակի տրամադրության հետք չի թողնում։

----------

Sambitbaba (22.02.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, բա դու օտարամոլ անուններով գործեր կարդալ  հրաժարվում ես ի սկզբանե


Մենակ Մարկուսն էր, էն էլ ահագին ուշ նշվեց, արդեն կարդացել էի։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մենակ Մարկուսն էր, էն էլ ահագին ուշ նշվեց, արդեն կարդացել էի։


Այ տենց քեզ կմոլորեցնեն  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2017), Շինարար (22.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Մի բան էի ուզում ասել էստեղ իմ գնահատման մոտեցման հետ կապված։ Ես ի սկզբանե նախատրամադրված եմ, որ այստեղ ստեղծագործելու փորձեր են, և ուժեղ, հզոր, անթերի գործերի սպասելիքներ բնավ չունեմ, ու գնահատման ստանդարտներս էլ փորձերի մակարդակով են։ Նաև նկատի եմ ունենում, որ ստեղծագործողների մեջ կան շատ երիտասարդներ, դեռահասային աշխարհահայացքով, ու փորձում եմ նրանց հասկանալ ևս։ 
> Օրինակ, Օտարը պիտի որ աղջիկ գրած լինի, ու տարիքն էլ շատ ջահելոտ։ Ու դա աչքիս առաջ ունենալով եմ գնահատել։ Հասկանում էի ինչ ապրումներից ելնելով է գրել, և օտարացման, այլ աշխարհներում մխիթարանք գտնելու երազանքները նույնպես պատկերացնելի են։
> Երկրորդից ոչ մի տպավորություն չստացա, չապրվեց մի տեսակ, թեև սրա գրողն էլ իրենից էր ինչ-որ բաժին դրել՝ իրական կամ երևակայական, ուղղակի տրամադրության հետք չի թողնում։


Բարեկամ ջան, էստեղ ոչ սեռ է նշված, ոչ տարիք. չարժի քվերակությունը զուտ հեղինակի մասին ենթադրությունների վրա հիմնել: Գնահատվում է նախ և առաջ ստեղծագործությունը՝ անկախ հեղինակից: 
Գուցե հնարավոր է, որ հեղինակի մասին քո ենթադրությունները սխալ են, էդ դեպքում փաստորեն տվածդ ձայնը լրիվ կորցնում է իր արժեքը: Սա կարծում եմ հեղինակի համար էլ հաճելի չի լինի:
Բացի դրանից, անպայման չի սա որպես «փորձ» դիտարկել: Մարդ գուցե շատ էլ լուրջ է մոտեցել իր աշխատանքին և դեռ պատրաստվում է մրցույթից դուրս էլ դրան կյանք տալ: Էնպես որ, խիստ եղեք, իհարկե ոչ կոպիտ  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բարեկամ ջան, էստեղ ոչ սեռ է նշված, ոչ տարիք. չարժի քվերակությունը զուտ հեղինակի մասին ենթադրությունների վրա հիմնել: Գնահատվում է նախ և առաջ ստեղծագործությունը՝ անկախ հեղինակից: 
> Գուցե հնարավոր է, որ հեղինակի մասին քո ենթադրությունները սխալ են, էդ դեպքում փաստորեն տվածդ ձայնը լրիվ կորցնում է իր արժեքը: Սա կարծում եմ հեղինակի համար էլ հաճելի չի լինի:
> Բացի դրանից, անպայման չի սա որպես «փորձ» դիտարկել: Մարդ գուցե շատ էլ լուրջ է մոտեցել իր աշխատանքին և դեռ պատրաստվում է մրցույթից դուրս էլ դրան կյանք տալ: Էնպես որ, խիստ եղեք, իհարկե ոչ կոպիտ


Բայց ՛՛փորձը" կոպի՞տ որակում է։ Ցանկացած մարդ էլ իր փորձերին լուրջ է վերաբերվում, ՛՛փորձ՛՛ չի նշանակում անլուրջ մոտեցում։
Եթե խիստ դատեմ, այսինքն որպես գրական գործ, ոչ թե որպես փորձ, ապա երկուսն էլ ակնհայտորեն շատ թույլ են, և դրանով վերջակետ կդրվի։ Բայց ես փորձում եմ դատել որպես գրական փորձ՝ նշելով ստացված ու անհաջող մասերը՝ էլի փորձի մակարդակում։

Ինչ վերաբերում է հեղինակի և ստեղծագործության նույնացմանը, այդպիսի բան չեմ գրել։ Գրել եմ՝ իրենից ինչ-որ բաժին է դրել, որը նշանակում է՝ իր ապրումներից, իր տեսա և մտահորիզոնից, թեմայից, որ իրեն հետաքրքրում է կամ ուշարժան է գտել նստելու ու շարադրելու․ դա անվանում եմ իրենից մաս դնել, որն այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ․ էլ ինչպե՞ս է հեղինակը կապված իր գրած գործին։

Հ․Գ․ Բայց աչքիս ես քո մեկնաբանությունը ճիշտ չեմ հասկացել  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Բայց ՛՛փորձը" կոպի՞տ որակում ա։ Ցանկացած մարդ էլ իր փորձերին լուրջ ա վերաբերվում, ՛՛փորձ՛՛ չի նշանակում անլուրջ մոտեցում։
> Եթե խիստ դատեմ, այսինքն որպես գրական գործ, ոչ թե որպես փորձ, ապա երկուսն էլ ակնհայտորեն շատ թույլ են, և դրանով վերջակետ կդրվի։ Բայց ես փորձում եմ դատել որպես գրական փորձ՝ նշելով ստացված ու անհաջող մասերը՝ էլի փորձի մակարդակում։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է հեղինակի և ստեղծագործության նույնացմանը, այդպիսի բան չեմ գրել։ Գրել եմ՝ իրենից ինչ-որ բաժին է դրել, որը նշանակում է՝ իր ապրումներից, իր տեսա և մտահորիզոնից, թեմայից, որ իրեն հետաքրքրում է կամ ուշարժան է գտել նստել ու շարադրելու․ դա անվանում եմ իրենից մաս դնել, որն այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ․ էլ ինչպե՞ս է հեղինակը կապված իր գրած գործին։


Բայց ես չասեցի, թե փորձը կոպիտ որակում էր... Ընդհանրապես ուրիշ բան էի ասում:
Ընդհակառակը, «փորձը» շատ փափուկ մոտեցում է իր հետ բերում: Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ խիստ եղեք: Ու հետն էլ ավելացնում էի՝ «խիստ» բառս չխառնեք «կոպիտ» բառի հետ:

----------

Բարեկամ (22.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բայց ես չասեցի, թե փորձը կոպիտ որակում էր... Ընդհանրապես ուրիշ բան էի ասում:
> Ընդհակառակը, «փորձը» շատ փափուկ մոտեցում է իր հետ բերում: Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ խիստ եղեք: Ու հետն էլ ավելացնում էի՝ «խիստ» բառս չխառնեք «կոպիտ» բառի հետ:


Հա, սխալ էի հասկացել։
Բայց դե չեմ ուզում մի տեսակ խիստ դատել․․․ Մարդիկ չարչարվել աշխատել են, ինչի՞ տրամադրություններն ընկնի, հուսալքվեն։ Ու մի տեսակ արդար չի գրական գործի մակարդակում խիստ դատելը, որովհետև ոչ մեկ էստեղ կայացած գրող չի, բայց կայանում են փորձերով։ Ու էնպես չի, որ սուտի լավ բաներ եմ գրում․ ուղղակի ուրիշ մոտեցմամբ եմ նայում։ Չգիտեմ, ես էդպես ավելի կոմֆորտ եմ զգում քննարկելու էստեղի ստեղծագործությունները։

----------

ivy (22.02.2017)

----------


## Հարդ

*Օտարի* մեջ դուրեկան մոտիվներ կային, բայց տենց էլ պատմության իմաստը չհասկացա: Կամ թույլ էր (էն ինչ ես տեսա), կամ ես չտեսա: Կարծում եմ առաջինը: Նմանատիպ պատմությունները նմանացնում եմ գրքերից պոկված ընկած մի էջի: Որ կարող ես գտնել կարդալ, բայց դա ընդամենը ոչ ամբողջական մաս ա մի ավելի մեծ պատմության:

*Թեյ, ամերիկանո, լատե, գինի* պատմվածքը նախ շփոթմունք առաջացրեց նախորդ մրցույթներից մեկում եղած պատմության անվան հետ (կարծեմ Կոկա կոլա, սուրճ): Կարդալուց հետո զգացում կար, թե հեղինակը դժվարացել ա վերնագրի պատմվածքն ու սենց մի տարբերակի ա հանգել՝ հոգնելով որոնումներից: Կարդալուց հաճախ էի շփոթվում թե ով՝ ով ա, ով ինչ ա ասում:  Ընդհանրապես ժամանակակից պատմվածքներում նկատել եմ երկու շատ ծեծված ոճ.
Ծերունին, որի հագին հին ու մաշված վերարկու էր՝ քայլում էր ցուրտ ու նեղ փողոցով...Նունեն հանեց ծխախոտը, սկսեց պտտել մատների մեջ...

Առաջինում ճնշող մինիմալիզմ, որտեղ ամեն ինչ պետք ա հին լինի, ցուրտ լինի, մաշված, ճմրթված, մութ, տխուր, մռայլ: Իսկ երկրորդում աղջիկ - տղա չստացված հարաբերություններ, ինադու սեքս, սիգարետ, խմիչք, փաբ, ամեն ինչ անիմաստ ա, ներվ, ներվ, նեռվ…
Երկու ոճերն էլ արդեն շատ են ծեծվել: Ոնց որ իրարից կարդալով մարդիկ մտած լինեն նույն գույների մեջ ու արդեն անհետաքրքիր ա:


Կքվերարկեի Օտարի ոգտին, եթե նույն մոտիվներով ավելի լավ գրված լիներ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երկրորդում հենց սկզբից էլ պարզից էլ պարզ ա լինում, որ էդ տանը բնակվող երեք կերպարներն էլ աղջիկներ են։ Չգիտեմ, երևի հեղինակը փորձում ա դա թաքցնել մինչև վերջ, որ իբր ընթերցողն անակնկալի գա, բայց դա սկզբում շատ պարզ ա էրևում։ Երևի նաև դրանից ա գործը թուլանում։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Թեյ, ամերիկանո, լատե, գինի*

Լավն է:

Ու գրված է ձեռքով, որ լավ էլ հաստատուն բռնում է գրիչը ձեռքին, և այդ պատճառով համաձայն չեմ Բարեկամի "նախատրամադրվածության" հետ: Ես, օրինակ, հաճախ Ակումբի ստեղծագործողների "փորձերն" ավելի մեծ հաճույքով եմ կարդում, քան շատ հայ գրողների լրացրած ոչ թե մեկ հատորները, և այս պատմվածքն էլ, հաստատ, կարդացի շատ մեծ հաճույքով: 

Վերնագրի հաշվով... Երբ հասա վերջին, հասկացա, որ ինձ համար սրանից ավելի լավ վերնագիր ուղղակի չէր կարող լինել. երբ գիտես պատմվածքը, տեսնում ես, որ այն ամբողջովին խտացված է հենց վերնագրի մեջ, և շատ հաջող ընտրություն էր նույնիսկ խմիչքների հաջորդականությունն էլ:

Կասկածի պահ անգամ չունեցա, որ պատմողը կարող է տղամարդ լինել, հենց ամենասկզբից շատ լավ տեսանելի էր խիստ կանացի աշխարհընկալումը: Ավելի ճիշտ... Այս "ավելիճիշտն" արդեն քիչ վախվխելով եմ ասում, քանզի այնուհանդերձ ինքս կին չեմ ու կարող է ինչ-որ բան սխալ եմ հասկանում, բայց... հնարավոր է, կարելի է ասել, հայ կնոջ աշխարհընկալումը: Խոսքս Հարդի շատ ճիշտ նկատած "մատների արանքում սիգարետը պտտեցնող Նունեի" ստերեոտիպն է, գումարած "գինու գավաթը" կամ "գարեջրի շիշը": Ինձ թվում է, մեր երիտասարդ կանայք ինչ-որ լռվել են իրենց պատկերացումներում, որ խմել-ծխելը դեռևս անկախության և ազատության սիմվոլ կարող է լինել: Ինձ թվում է, թե սա արհեստական մոտիվ է և, բնականաբար, պատմվածքի մեջ էլ որոշակի արհեստականություն է մտցնում:

Հա, մեկ էլ, ոնց որ կատուն էր չափից դուրս հիշատակվում: Դա էլ նման էր "Ինչպես գրել պատմվածք" բրոշյուրը գերընթերցելուն: Ինչպես, ասենք, սիրում ես լիմոնով թեյ, բայց երբ լիմոնը քիչ ավելի ես ճզմում, արդեն տհաճ է...

Բայց այս երկու, ըստ իս չստացված պահերը մանրուքներ կարելի է համարել: Հիմնականը՝ Սոֆի-հերոսուհի-Լենա եռյակը շատ հաջող էր ստացվել ու գերազանց էր կառուցված: Կարդացի մեծ հաճույքով և այդ է պատճառը նաև, որ այսքան շատ եմ խոսում... :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Օտարը*

Ինչ-որ անառողջ բան կա մեջը... Կամ, կարող է, հեղինակն ինքն է գրելիս անառողջ եղել: Համենայն դեպս, ինչ-որ բան խանգարել է նրան ուզածն ամբողջովին տեղ հասցնելու...

Բայց մեսիջը պարզ է. մեր մեջ կան բաներ, որ եթե չսնուցենք, մեռնում են: Դա ինձ դուր է գալիս:

Հա, չեմ կարող հաճույքով չհիշել Հարդի խոսքերը. "Նմանատիպ պատմությունները նմանացնում եմ գրքերից պոկված ընկած մի էջի: Որ կարող ես գտնել կարդալ, բայց դա ընդամենը ոչ ամբողջական մաս ա մի ավելի մեծ պատմության:" Ինչ լավ ես նկատել, Հարդ ջան... Բայց կարծում եմ, որ այստեղ ավելի կարևոր է փորձել որոշել, թե այլ գրքից պոկված հենց այդ էջը ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ամբողջականացնել քո սեփական կյանքի մեծ պատմության հետ: Կամ ընդհանրապես, կարելի՞ էե թե ոչ...

----------


## ivy

Թեյ, ամերիկանո, լատե, գինի֊ում պատմությունը շատ դուր եկավ (հա, ես նոր եմ կարդում), բայց շարադրանքը` էդքան էլ չէ։ 
Շինի մոտ էլ ոնց որ թե հակառակն էր ։)

Օտար֊ի մեջ լիքը սեր կար, բարի ու էմոցիոնալ էր գրված, բայց որպես գրական գործ էդքան էլ չհետաքրքրեց։
Ամեն դեպքում լիքը շնորհակալություն հեղինակին` մի շնչով գրելու ու ուղարկելու համար  :Kiss:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Մի հատ արտաթեմային բան հարցնեմ. համատեղ պատմվածքներ չե՞ն կազմակերպվում, էն որ երեք հոգով էին գրում: Հավես բան էր: Առաջինը սկսում էր, երկրորդը՝ շարունակում, երրորդն էլ ավարտում։ Հերթականությունն էլ նախընտրելի է վիճակ գցելով լինի։

----------


## ivy

> Մի հատ արտաթեմային բան հարցնեմ. համատեղ պատմվածքներ չե՞ն կազմակերպվում, էն որ երեք հոգով էին գրում: Հավես բան էր: Առաջինը սկսում էր, երկրորդը՝ շարունակում, երրորդն էլ ավարտում։ Հերթականությունն էլ նախընտրելի է վիճակ գցելով լինի։


Միշտ էլ կարող եք գրանցվել էստեղ` "կսկսեմ", "կշարունակեմ", "կավարտվեմ" կախարդական բառերով ։)
Հենց երեք հոգի գրանցվի, հերթական համատեղ պատմվածքի թեման կբացվի։

----------


## ivy

Դեռ մի օր կա: Դեռ կարող եք քվերակության արդյունքները փոխել:

Մտքեր կա՞ն, թե հեղինակներն ովքեր են:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ինձ անծանոթ ակումբցիներից են․ էդքանը գուշակել եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ անծանոթ ակումբցիներից են․ էդքանը գուշակել եմ


Սխալ ես գուշակել  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ անծանոթ ակումբցիներից են․ էդքանը գուշակել եմ


Ճիշտն ասած, Օտարը կարդալիս էս գրառումը հիշեցի։ Բայց չէի հիշում՝ հեղինակն ով ա։ Հիմա որ տեսա՝ Բարեկամն ա, հաստատ ինքը չի լինի ստեղծագործության հեղինակը։

Օտարը ինձ թվում ա՝ Ալֆան ա գրել։ Ոչ միայն սայ-ֆայն էր դրան տանում, այլև իրա՝ վերջերս տեղադրած որոշ ֆեյսբուքյան ստատուսներ։
Իսկ սուրճ-մուրճն էլ իգական սեռի գերմանաբնակ ակումբցիներից մեկն ա գրել։ Առաջին գուշակությունս Այվին ա։ Եթե ամեն դեպքում ինքը չի, ուրեմն Ռուբին ա։ Բայց գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ Այվին ա։

----------


## ivy

> Ճիշտն ասած, Օտարը կարդալիս էս գրառումը հիշեցի։ Բայց չէի հիշում՝ հեղինակն ով ա։ Հիմա որ տեսա՝ Բարեկամն ա, հաստատ ինքը չի լինի ստեղծագործության հեղինակը։
> 
> Օտարը ինձ թվում ա՝ Ալֆան ա գրել։ Ոչ միայն սայ-ֆայն էր դրան տանում, այլև իրա՝ վերջերս տեղադրած որոշ ֆեյսբուքյան ստատուսներ։
> Իսկ սուրճ-մուրճն էլ իգական սեռի գերմանաբնակ ակումբցիներից մեկն ա գրել։ Առաջին գուշակությունս Այվին ա։ Եթե ամեն դեպքում ինքը չի, ուրեմն Ռուբին ա։ Բայց գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ Այվին ա։


Ես չկամ  :Smile:

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> Իսկ սուրճ-մուրճն էլ իգական սեռի գերմանաբնակ ակումբցիներից մեկն ա գրել։ Առաջին գուշակությունս Այվին ա։ Եթե ամեն դեպքում ինքը չի, ուրեմն Ռուբին ա։ Բայց գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ Այվին ա։


Ինձ դուր չեկավ, Ռուբին չի հաստատ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ դուր չեկավ, Ռուբին չի հաստատ


Անհնար ա երկուսից մեկը չլինի: Շատ գերմանական էր:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Սխալ ես գուշակել


Իհ, ես մեծ մասից անտեղյակ եմ էստեղ, նույնիսկ եթե վաղուցվա ակումբցի են։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Անհնար ա երկուսից մեկը չլինի: Շատ գերմանական էր:
> 
> Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk


Անունները լիզբեթական չէի՞ն մի տեսակ․․․  :Xeloq:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես չկամ


Չէ, Այվին չի․ սխալներ կային ահագին, հետո ինքը ավելի լավ ա գրում  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անունները լիզբեթական չէի՞ն մի տեսակ․․․


Լիզբեթի վերջին մի քանի գործը չեմ կարդացել, բայց սա մի քիչ չափից դուրս հասկանալի չէ՞ր Լիզբեթ լինելու համար։

Բայց կարա լինի՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ տանը ծխում են, իսկ Գերմանիայում ոնց որ թե տներում էլ չեն ծխում։

----------

Աթեիստ (23.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ճիշտն ասած, Օտարը կարդալիս էս գրառումը հիշեցի։ Բայց չէի հիշում՝ հեղինակն ով ա։ Հիմա որ տեսա՝ Բարեկամն ա, հաստատ ինքը չի լինի ստեղծագործության հեղինակը։
> 
> Օտարը ինձ թվում ա՝ Ալֆան ա գրել։ Ոչ միայն սայ-ֆայն էր դրան տանում, այլև իրա՝ վերջերս տեղադրած որոշ ֆեյսբուքյան ստատուսներ։
> Իսկ սուրճ-մուրճն էլ իգական սեռի գերմանաբնակ ակումբցիներից մեկն ա գրել։ Առաջին գուշակությունս Այվին ա։ Եթե ամեն դեպքում ինքը չի, ուրեմն Ռուբին ա։ Բայց գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ Այվին ա։


Եթե Ալֆան ա, ուրեմն խիստ երիտասարդ և աղջիկ վերագրումներս ճիշտ էին  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե Ալֆան ա, ուրեմն խիստ երիտասարդ և աղջիկ վերագրումներս ճիշտ էին


29 տարեկանը խիստ երիտասա՞րդ ա  :Jpit:  Ալֆան ուղղակի խիստ երիտասարդ պահեր ունի:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Լիզբեթի վերջին մի քանի գործը չեմ կարդացել, բայց սա մի քիչ չափից դուրս հասկանալի չէ՞ր Լիզբեթ լինելու համար։
> 
> Բայց կարա լինի՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ տանը ծխում են, իսկ Գերմանիայում ոնց որ թե տներում էլ չեն ծխում։


Լիզբեթին գրեթե բոլորովին ծանոթ չեմ, բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում Լիզբեթը մերձբալթյան անուններ էր սիրում, կամ էլ սխալվում եմ՝ մեկ ուրիշն էր, բայց մի տեղ էլի եմ հանդիպել էդ կարգի անունների ընտրության։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լիզբեթին գրեթե բոլորովին ծանոթ չեմ, բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում Լիզբեթը մերձբալթյան անուններ էր սիրում, կամ էլ սխալվում եմ՝ մեկ ուրիշն էր, բայց մի տեղ էլի եմ հանդիպել էդ կարգի անունների ընտրության։


Էդ անունները՝ Լուկաս, Սոֆի, Լենա, շատ ուժեղ տեղավորվում են գերմանական միջավայրում: Այ եթե Սոֆին Զոֆի լիներ, էդ ժամանակ հաստատ կհամոզվեի, որ գերմանական միջավայր ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> 29 տարեկանը խիստ երիտասա՞րդ ա  Ալֆան ուղղակի խիստ երիտասարդ պահեր ունի:


Ես բոլորովին էլ կենսաբանական տարիքը նկատի չունեի  :Cool:  Ու առհասարակ, ու մանավանդ էստեղ, կենսաբանական տարիքները հաշիվ չեն։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես բոլորովին էլ կենսաբանական տարիքը նկատի չունեի  Ու առհասարակ, ու մանավանդ էստեղ, կենսաբանական տարիքները հաշիվ չեն։


Բյուր, կենսաբանական սեռն էլ հաշիվ չի  :Jpit:  Էդ մենք արդեն բանավիճել ու համաձայնվել ենք փաստորեն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, կենսաբանական սեռն էլ հաշիվ չի  Էդ մենք արդեն բանավիճել ու համաձայնվել ենք փաստորեն։


Դե Ալֆան ա էլի. շատ երիտասարդ, աղջիկ, սայ-ֆայն էլ վրայից  :Jpit:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դե Ալֆան ա էլի. շատ երիտասարդ, աղջիկ, սայ-ֆայն էլ վրայից


Հա էլի, թող միանգամից հանձնվի։ Իսկ մենք կարող ենք կենտրոնանալ երկրորդի վրա  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

ուֆ ուֆ  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> ուֆ ուֆ


Սլուխի ոչ մի նշու՞յլ․․․  :Sorry:

----------

ivy (23.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

«Օտարը»-ը Բարեկամինն է․․․ երիտասարդ աղջիկ, այլմոլորակային (հա դե մեր համար այլ մոլորակի նման մի բան է էլի իր բնակավայրը  :Wink: )։ Մնացածը չեմ բացահայտում, որ չնեղվի․․․

«Թեյ, ամերիկանո, լատե, գինի» -ն Բյուրինն է․․․ սխալներն էլ միտումնավոր են, որ մեզ հետքից գցի, ինչպես նաև սկանդինավյան անունների փոխարեն «գերմանական» անունների ընտրությունը։ Ուրախ եմ որ իր «Սուրճ ու կոկա-կոլա»-ն հարստացավ նաև գինով։ Կարծես Տիկոյից ազատված աչոնիկը հիմա քամինգ ութից հետո տառապում է Լենա-Սոֆիով։ Գինին էլ ցույց է տալիս, որ արդեն ալկոհոլի տարիքի չափ հասունացել է։ Բյուր ջան, սպասում ենք տրիպտիխդ եզրափակող երրորդ պատմվածքիդ։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> «Օտարը»-ը Բարեկամինն է․․․ երիտասարդ աղջիկ, այլմոլորակային (հա դե մեր համար այլ մոլորակի նման մի բան է էլի իր բնակավայրը )։ Մնացածը չեմ բացահայտում, որ չնեղվի․․․
> 
> «Թեյ, ամերիկանո, լատե, գինի» -ն Բյուրինն է․․․ սխալներն էլ միտումնավոր են, որ մեզ հետքից գցի, ինչպես նաև սկանդինավյան անունների փոխարեն «գերմանական» անունների ընտրությունը։ Ուրախ եմ որ իր «Սուրճ ու կոկա-կոլա»-ն հարստացավ նաև գինով։ Կարծես Տիկոյից ազատված աչոնիկը հիմա քամինգ ութից հետո տառապում է Լենա-Սոֆիով։ Գինին էլ ցույց է տալիս, որ արդեն ալկոհոլի տարիքի չափ հասունացել է։ Բյուր ջան, սպասում ենք տրիպտիխդ եզրափակող երրորդ պատմվածքիդ։


Դե դու իհարկե չես իմանա արդեն, որ Բարեկամինը չի, չէր և չէր էլ կարող լինել  :Beee:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> «Օտարը»-ը Բարեկամինն է․․․ երիտասարդ աղջիկ, այլմոլորակային (հա դե մեր համար այլ մոլորակի նման մի բան է էլի իր բնակավայրը )։ Մնացածը չեմ բացահայտում, որ չնեղվի․․․
> 
> «Թեյ, ամերիկանո, լատե, գինի» -ն Բյուրինն է․․․ սխալներն էլ միտումնավոր են, որ մեզ հետքից գցի, ինչպես նաև սկանդինավյան անունների փոխարեն «գերմանական» անունների ընտրությունը։ Ուրախ եմ որ իր «Սուրճ ու կոկա-կոլա»-ն հարստացավ նաև գինով։ Կարծես Տիկոյից ազատված աչոնիկը հիմա քամինգ ութից հետո տառապում է Լենա-Սոֆիով։ Գինին էլ ցույց է տալիս, որ արդեն ալկոհոլի տարիքի չափ հասունացել է։ Բյուր ջան, սպասում ենք տրիպտիխդ եզրափակող երրորդ պատմվածքիդ։


Էս ինչ անսլուխ ես  :Wink:  Ախր էս պատմվածքում կան բաներ, որոնք ես ընդհանրապես չեմ օգտագործում գրելիս: Մասնավորապես, երրորդ դեմքով անանուն կերպար ունենալն ինձ համար ամենամեծ ստեղծագործական «չի կարելիներից ա»:

Օտարն անհնար ա Բարեկամինը լինի, ինքը շատ ավելի լավ ա գրում ու շատ ավելի հասուն մարդ ա: Իսկ էդ պատմվածքից ոչ հասունությունն ուղղակի ճչում ա:

----------


## ivy

> *Դե դու իհարկե չես իմանա արդեն*, որ Բարեկամինը չի, չէր և չէր էլ կարող լինել


Սա ի՞նչ էր նշանակում  :Unsure:

----------


## Շինարար

> Մասնավորապես, երրորդ դեմքով անանուն կերպար ունենալն ինձ համար ամենամեծ ստեղծագործական «չի կարելիներից ա»:


խի՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> խի՞


Որտև խառնվում են իրար կերպարները: Եթե ստեղծագործության մեջ կա մեկից ավելի կերպար, ապա պետք ա հնարավոր լինի իրանց վրա հղում անել առանց երկիմաստության: Անգլերենում կարելի ա հանգիստ դա անել he/she դերանուններով, երբ կերպարները տարբեր սեռի են ու մենակ երկուսն են: Բայց հայերենում մեկից ավելի կերպար ունենալիս շատ կարևոր ա ամեն մեկին տարբերակիչ հղում անելը (պարտադիր չի անուն, բայց որևէ տարբերակիչ բան պետք ա): Իսկ տվյալ գործում գլխավոր գործող անձը սկի դերանունով չի հղվում: Ի դեպ, սրանում համոզվեցի, երբ մի անգամ մի կոնկրետ պատմվածք տպագրելիս խմբագիրն ինձ ասեց, որ հանեմ կերպարի անունը: Հանեցի, հասկացա, որ սաղ խառնվում ա, հետ բերեցի անունը: Չեմ բացառում նաև, որ էս գործի հեղինակն էդ նույն խմբագրի ձեռի տակով անցել ա:

----------

Շինարար (23.02.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

Էս վերնագրեր ընտրելուց ոնց որ երկուսի ֆանտազիան էլ սղություն ա արել

----------


## ivy

> Էս վերնագրեր ընտրելուց ոնց որ երկուսի ֆանտազիան էլ սղություն ա արել


Երկրորդում դա կոնկրետ իմաստ ունի` բազմասիրություն։



> Ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ ինձ շատերն են դուր գալիս, հասկանու՞մ ես։ Ոնց որ դու, մի օր ամերիկանո ես խմում, մյուս օրը՝ լատե։



Առաջինում էլ լավ սազում է բովանդակությանը։

Ինչ անպայման է աչք ծակող, եսիմ ինչ սուպերկրեատիվ վերնագրեր մոգոնել։

----------


## LisBeth

> Երկրորդում դա կոնկրետ իմաստ ունի` բազմասիրություն։
> 
> 
> 
> Առաջինում էլ լավ սազում է բովանդակությանը։
> 
> Ինչ անպայման ա աչք ծակող, եսիմ ինչ սուպերկրեատիվ վերնագրեր մոգոնել։


 ինչի՞ ոչ։  Օրինակ՝ պոլիգամիA  :LOL:  Առաջինում օտարը մեկը չի ոնց որ, երեխան էլ ա օտար, ամուսիններն էլ եսիմ ինչ ձևի մտերիմ չէին, նենց որ էդքան էլ չի սազում բողանդակությանը։ Միակ ոչ օտարը հենց սիրառատ օտարն էր։ Ուզում եմ սուպերկրեատիվ, սենց բիբս լայնացնող ու դանդաղ ներս մտնող վերնագիր։ Թե չէ, կոֆե, տաբակ, վիսկի ու ջին տոնիկ, սենց ահավոր երկար ցանկից բաղկացած վերնագիրն էլ մի ձև կուլ չի գնում։ Հետո էլ տենց մի բան արդեն եղել ա։ Բայց սա իմ բզիկն ա էլի, նկատեցի ասում եմ։

----------


## LisBeth

Օտարը - սենտիմենտալ ա՝ թեման, երկխոսությունները։ Երեխայի հասակակիցների կողմից օտարման ենթարկելու շարժառիթ-դրդապաճառը, ասենք էդ տարիքում շատ երեխաներ են սիրառատ, բայց ոչ մեկի չեն մեկուսացնում, զատում։ Դա անում են, երբ մեկը տարբերվում ա իրանցից ու վախ ա առաջացնում, իսկ ստեղ տենց պատճառ չկա։ Հարցը առաջ ա քաշվում, բայց ոչ մի պատասխան չի տրվում տեքստի մեջ։ Մեծերն էլ ակնածանքով էին վերաբերվում, բայց մոտ չէին թողնում իրենց երեխաներին։  Օդից վերցրած ա, հեղինակն ասեց՝ աստված ասեց, տարբերակով, տարմաբանորեն չի կպնում։ Ոչ միայն դա։ Դեյվի կերպարը շատ միակողմանի ա, առանց ներքին լարման, ես սերն եմ ու պրծ, սաղ աշխարհներ տանող դռներն իմն են, բայց ես սենց միագիծ եմ, բայց պրիմիտիվ չեմ, զքանզի հիմքումս վեհ զգացմունք ա։ Մի հատ չկայացած կերպար էլ գլխավոր հերոսուհին ա, որ երեխան մեռնում ա իսկ ինքը հոր պատմած ինչ որ մի դեպք ա հիշում։ Այ էս տողն էլ վերին աստիճանի արհեստական ա։



> Ու հիմա մահանում է նա, իմ աղջնակը...


Ես զարմանում եմ որ Արէան տենց ազդվել ա։

 Որպես սպոնտան գրած գործ եթե դիտարկենք, պոտենցիալ ունի, կարելի ա ավելի հետաքրքիր սարքել։ Էս տեսքով վերը նշված կարծիքին եմ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մտքեր կա՞ն, թե հեղինակներն ովքեր են:


Համարյա  համոզված եմ, որ երկրորդի հեղինակը Բյուրն է, որքան էլ մուտիտ անի: Ու նաև էն, ինչն ասում է, որ էդպես չէր գրի, դա էլ է լավ ստացվել: Չնայած կարդալիս մի պահ Քույր Քերին էլ մտքովս անցավ, բայց և այնպես, չէ, մի տեսակ շատ է Բյուր-ական, Ծլնգի հետ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## LisBeth

Կախարդական բանալի, որ ինքն իրենով կախվում ա, թեյնիկը լցվում ա, կճուճիկը եփում ա, հարաբերությունները իրենք իրենց սպառվում են, ի՞նչ գործ ունի էստեղ գլխավոր հերոսուհին։ Հա, վայ, ինքը կարա տեղափոխվի մի մարդու մոտ ում հետ քնելուց հետո իրանից զզվում ա, լավ խնդիրը լուծվեց։ Ուֆ, եսիմ, ջղային եմ, էհ։ էսքանով սահմանափակվեմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համարյա  համոզված եմ, որ երկրորդի հեղինակը Բյուրն է, որքան էլ մուտիտ անի: Ու նաև էն, ինչն ասում է, որ էդպես չէր գրի, դա էլ է լավ ստացվել: Չնայած կարդալիս մի պահ Քույր Քերին էլ մտքովս անցավ, բայց և այնպես, չէ, մի տեսակ շատ է Բյուր-ական, Ծլնգի հետ համաձայն եմ:


Բյուրը չի, Ռիփն ա: Մի բան գիտեմ, որ ասում եմ:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## ivy

> Բյուրը չի, Ռիփն ա: Մի բան գիտեմ, որ ասում եմ:


Բյուր, իսկականից չեմ մասնակցել, ազնիվ խոսք:
Բայց Լենան ինձնից ահագին բան ուներ:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բյուր, իսկականից չեմ մասնակցել, ազնիվ խոսք:
> *Բայց Լենան ինձնից ահագին բան ուներ:*


Ահա, կար տենց բան։

Նկատի ունենալով, որ Ալֆան քար լռություն ա պահպանում, բոլորը ճանապարհները տանում են դեպի իրեն  :Smile:    Եթե այդպես չի, ուրեմն Ալֆա Երկրորդ կա Ակումբում  :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (24.02.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մի բան գիտեմ, որ ասում եմ:


Ես էլ... :Wink: 
Բայց եթե քո տեղը լինեի, կասեի, թե առաջինն էլ ով է գրել: :Tongue:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ժող, ինձ նենց հետաքրքիր ա, դուք ոնց էիք հասկացել, որ *«Թեյ, ամերիկանո, լատե, գինի»*-ում էն երրորդն էլ էր աղջիկ։ Ես իրոք, հնարավոր ա չհասկանայի մինչև հեղինակի ասելը, բայց դե սկզբում մեկնաբանություններն էի կարդացել, հետո՝ կարծիքները։ Էս պատմվածքի թեման ինձ դուր եկավ, տեղ-տեղ գրվածքում ոչ սահուն պահեր կային, ըստի իս, Լենայի ու մյուս աղջկա հարաբերությունները կարելի էր մի քիչ էլ զարգացնել, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, ահագին հավանեցի։ 
*
«Օտարը»* կարծում եմ Ալֆան չի. ինքը դժվար «շիկահեր մազեր» գրել։ Էն, որ Դեյվը հա ասում էր, որ ինքը սերն է, Սարոյանի «Թրեյսիի վագրը» հիշեցրեց։ Էնտեղ էլ ինձ դուր չէր եկել, որ հեղինակն էդպես դնում ասում ա, էստեղ էլ որ չասեր, կհասկացվեր, որ Դեյվը՝ Հասի մտքերի ու ուզածների պրոյեկցիան ա։  Համոզիչ չէր աղջկան նկուղում փակելու փաստը, համ էլ՝ ես ֆանտաստիկա սիրում եմ, բայց սիրում եմ, որ լավ զարգացված լինի թեման, իսկ ստեղ՝ լույսի մասնիկներ, արևից լիցքավորվել։ Լույսի մասնիկը ֆոտոնն ա, իսկ այն չի լիցքավորվում, որովհետև լույսը _կազմված ա_ ֆոտոններից, լույսը ֆոտոնների հոսք ա։ Մեկ էլ մարմնի կեսը չի կարա կազմված լինի ֆոտոններից, որովհետև ֆոտոնները դադարի զանգված չունեն։ Գիտանացիություն չանեմ, լավ, հավանաբար հեղինակը նկատի ա ունեցել, որ Հյուլեի մարմնում ռեցեպտորներ կան, որոնք արևային մարտկոցի նման են աշխատում ու ինչ-որ կերպ օրգանիզմի ֆունկցիոնալությունը կախված ա էդ ռեցպտոր-մարկոցներից, որոնք եթե երկար ժամանակ չլիցքավորվեն, օրգանիզմի ֆունկցիոնալությունը կխախտվի։ Ամեն դեպքում, եթե մարտկոցանման բաներ են, ապա զարյադկան գոնե 10-12 ժամ օրական պահում ա, որովհետև գիշեր կա, բան կա։ Ինչևէ, ես նախընտրում եմ, որ մարդիկ գիտաֆանտաստիկա չխառնեն, եթե համապատասխան հիմնավորումներ չունեն ու ամեն ինչ սենց օդի մեջ ա։ Իմ կարծիքով, Հյուլեի մասերը չէին կպնում նախորդին, ու ըստ իս Դեյվի մասերը զարգացնելով, ավելի հետաքրքիր բան կարելի էր ստանալ։

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, հյուլեն «ատոմ» բառը հայերեն էսպիսի թարգմանություն ունի, սաթիկն ու լուսիկն էլ էլեկտրոնն ու ֆոտոնն են։ :Jpit:

----------

Mr. Annoying (24.02.2017), Sambitbaba (24.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> «Օտարը» [/B]կարծում եմ Ալֆան չի. ինքը դժվար «շիկահեր մազեր» գրել։ Էն, որ Դեյվը հա ասում էր, որ ինքը սերն է, Սարոյանի «Թրեյսիի վագրը» հիշեցրեց։ Էնտեղ էլ ինձ դուր չէր եկել, որ հեղինակն էդպես դնում ասում ա, էստեղ էլ որ չասեր, կհասկացվեր, որ Դեյվը՝ Հասի մտքերի ու ուզածների պրոյեկցիան ա։  Համոզիչ չէր աղջկան նկուղում փակելու փաստը, համ էլ՝ ես ֆանտաստիկա սիրում եմ, բայց սիրում եմ, որ լավ զարգացված լինի թեման, իսկ ստեղ՝ լույսի մասնիկներ, արևից լիցքավորվել։ Լույսի մասնիկը ֆոտոնն ա, իսկ այն չի լիցքավորվում, որովհետև լույսը _կազմված ա_ ֆոտոններից, լույսը ֆոտոնների հոսք ա։ Մեկ էլ մարմնի կեսը չի կարա կազմված լինի ֆոտոններից, որովհետև ֆոտոնները դադարի զանգված չունեն։ Գիտանացիություն չանեմ, լավ, հավանաբար հեղինակը նկատի ա ունեցել, որ Հյուլեի մարմնում ռեցեպտորներ կան, որոնք արևային մարտկոցի նման են աշխատում ու ինչ-որ կերպ օրգանիզմի ֆունկցիոնալությունը կախված ա էդ ռեցպտոր-մարկոցներից, որոնք եթե երկար ժամանակ չլիցքավորվեն, օրգանիզմի ֆունկցիոնալությունը կխախտվի։ Ամեն դեպքում, եթե մարտկոցանման բաներ են, ապա զարյադկան գոնե 10-12 ժամ օրական պահում ա, որովհետև գիշեր կա, բան կա։ Ինչևէ, ես նախընտրում եմ, որ մարդիկ գիտաֆանտաստիկա չխառնեն, եթե համապատասխան հիմնավորումներ չունեն ու ամեն ինչ սենց օդի մեջ ա։ Իմ կարծիքով, Հյուլեի մասերը չէին կպնում նախորդին, ու ըստ իս Դեյվի մասերը զարգացնելով, ավելի հետաքրքիր բան կարելի էր ստանալ


Այ որ Ակումբում ֆիզիկոս ա լինում, մարդու ձեռուոտ սենց կապում են  :Jpit:

----------

Ruby Rue (24.02.2017), Sambitbaba (24.02.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, հյուլեն «ատոմ» բառը հայերեն էսպիսի թարգմանություն ունի, սաթիկն ու լուսիկն էլ էլեկտրոնն ու ֆոտոնն են։


Ռուբի ջան, կներես, թեմայից դուրս է հարցս, բայց քանի որ այսքան հետաքրքիր ասացիր էներգիաների մասին, միգուցէ սրա պատասխա՞նն էլ իմանաս... Շնորհակալ կլինեի, եթե կարողանայիր օգնել, որովետև երկար ժամանակ է, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում պարզել...
Լսե՞լ ես արդյոք Ֆոհաթի մասին... Ասեմ, թե մոտավորապես ինչ է դա.

Ֆոհաթ - Տիեզերական էլեկտրականության էությունը: Տիբեթյան օկուլտիզմում` մշտնջենական լույս նշանակող տերմին: Իսկ արտահայտված Տիեզերքում` հավերժ ներկա էլեկտրական էներգիայի և անընդմեջ գործող կործանիչ և միաժամանակ արարիչ ուժի խորհրդանիշը: 

Սա որևէ հայերեն տարբերակ ունի՞...

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ռուբի ջան, կներես, թեմայից դուրս է հարցս, բայց քանի որ այսքան հետաքրքիր ասացիր էներգիաների մասին, միգուցէ սրա պատասխա՞նն էլ իմանաս... Շնորհակալ կլինեի, եթե կարողանայիր օգնել, որովետև երկար ժամանակ է, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում պարզել...
> Լսե՞լ ես արդյոք Ֆոհաթի մասին... Ասեմ, թե մոտավորապես ինչ է դա.
> 
> Ֆոհաթ - Տիեզերական էլեկտրականության էությունը: Տիբեթյան օկուլտիզմում` մշտնջենական լույս նշանակող տերմին: Իսկ արտահայտված Տիեզերքում` հավերժ ներկա էլեկտրական էներգիայի և անընդմեջ գործող կործանիչ և միաժամանակ արարիչ ուժի խորհրդանիշը: 
> 
> Սա որևէ հայերեն տարբերակ ունի՞...


Սամ, տերմինն առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, նաև գուգլեցի, բայց վստահաբար կարող եմ ասել, որ գիտական հասկացություն չի, ես կասեի նույնիսկ՝ հակագիտական ա։ Ու հանգիստ կարող ես կիրառել էնպես, ինչպես որ կա։  :Smile:

----------

Mr. Annoying (24.02.2017), Sambitbaba (24.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

Կատարյալ բաղաձայնություն ։)

*Օտարը` Sambitbaba

Թեյ, ամերիկանո, լատե, գինի` impression*

----------

Tiger29 (24.02.2017), Աթեիստ (24.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կատարյալ բաղաձայնություն ։)
> 
> *Օտարը` Sambitbaba
> 
> Թեյ, ամերիկանո, լատե, գինի` impression*


Առավոտ քշերով մտքովս անցավ բայց  :Jpit:  Որ գրել էիր՝ Լենան քեզնից բաներ ունի, մտածեցի Լիլը կլնի: Բայց տարօրինակ ա, Լիլի գրիչն ահագին փչացել ա, աչքիս վաղուց չի գրում:

----------

ivy (24.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Կատարյալ բաղաձայնություն ։)
> 
> *Օտարը` Sambitbaba
> 
> Թեյ, ամերիկանո, լատե, գինի` impression*



Իմպրեշնը մտքովս անցել էր, ազնիվ խոսք, բայց լռեցի, եսիմ։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Սամբիթբաբա, ուրեմն դու՞ էիր քսանամյա դեռահաս աղջիկը․․․  :Blink: 

Էհ, Բյուրը ճիշտ էր ասում․․․

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բայց տարօրինակ ա, Լիլի գրիչն ահագին փչացել ա, աչքիս վաղուց չի գրում:


Երևի պատվերով ա գրել․․․

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ինձ անծանոթ ակումբցիներից են․ էդքանը գուշակել եմ


Այվի, բայց ճիշտ էի ասում․ Սամին պատիվ չեմ ունեցել ճանաչելու, ինքն իմ գնալուց ահագին հետո ա եկել, իսկ Լիլն էնքան հին էր, որ չճանաչեցի   :Jpit:

----------

ivy (24.02.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամբիթբաբա, ուրեմն դու՞ էիր քսանամյա դեռահաս աղջիկը․․․


 :Blush:

----------

Tiger29 (24.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> 


Ընդունիր դա որպես հաճոյախոսություն  :Wink:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իմպ ջան, ապրես, շատ լավն էր: :Love: 

Այվ ջան, քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն: :Love:

----------

ivy (24.02.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ընդունիր դա որպես հաճոյախոսություն


Հենց էդպես էլ ընդունել էի, սիրելիս...

----------

Բարեկամ (24.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երևի պատվերով ա գրել․․․


Վերնագիրն էլ գողացել էր  :Beee:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Վերնագիրն էլ գողացել էր


Դու իր գրական ներշնչանքն ես, Բյուր․ look at the bright side  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Երևի պատվերով ա գրել․․․


Ինչ պատվեր  :Huh:  Ինձ նկատի ունե՞իր:

Ինքը գրանցվել է, ինքը որոշել՝ ինչ գրի:

Այ Սամը գրանցված չէր, սպոնտան գրեց:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ինչ պատվեր  Ինձ նկատի ունե՞իր:
> 
> Ինքը գրանցվել է, ինքը որոշել՝ ինչ գրի:
> 
> Այ Սամը գրանցված չէր, սպոնտան գրեց:


կատակ էր, վայ  :Smile:  Փորձում եմ փրկել իմպրեշնի գրական պատիվը  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու իր գրական ներշնչանքն ես, Բյուր․ look at the bright side


Եթե ջահելներից մեկը լիներ, կասեի՝ հա: Բայց ախր ես ու Լիլը վաբշե տարբեր բաների մասին ենք գրում ու լրիվ տարբեր կերպ:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Եթե ջահելներից մեկը լիներ, կասեի՝ հա: Բայց ախր ես ու Լիլը վաբշե տարբեր բաների մասին ենք գրում ու լրիվ տարբեր կերպ:


Դե առավելևս ուրախ եղիր  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> կատակ էր, վայ  Փորձում եմ փրկել իմպրեշնի գրական պատիվը


Հա դե, վաղուց բան չէր գրել, բայց ինձ վատ չթվաց, ահագին էլ իմփրեշընոտ էր: Որոշ անհարթություններ կային իհարկե, բայց ձեռագիրն իրենն էր:
Չնայած ինքը լրիվ ուրիշ ոճի մեջ էլ կարող է գրել: Շատ ավելի խիտ ու վառ: 
Էստեղ ուղղակի հենց ինքն էր, ոնց որ կխոսեր կողքիդ ու կպատմեր:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հա դե, վաղուց բան չէր գրել, բայց ինձ վատ չթվաց, ահագին էլ իմփրեշընոտ էր: Որոշ անհարթություններ կային իհարկե, բայց ձեռագիրն իրենն էր:
> Չնայած ինքը լրիվ ուրիշ ոճի մեջ էլ կարող է գրել: Շատ ավելի խիտ ու վառ: 
> Էստեղ ուղղակի հենց ինքն էր, ոնց որ կխոսեր կողքիդ ու կպատմեր:


Իմփրեշնը յուրահատուկ գրական տաղանդ ունի։ Այ իր հանդեպ էն ասածդ խիստը կարելի է կիրառել։ Բայց երևի որ երկար ժամանակ չես գրում, թյունինգից ընկնում ես․․․ 
Մի քիչ շատ որ գրի, կարթնանա լիքը բան։

----------

ivy (24.02.2017)

----------


## impression

շնորհակալ եմ, հավես ա, որ ես էնքան հին եմ, որ սկի մտքներովդ չի անցնում, թե ես մասնակցած կլինեմ մրցույթին
Սամ ջան, ուրախացա, որ իրար հետ էինք փաստորեն նույն նավակում  :Smile: 
ռիպ, ապրես, որ կազմակերպեցիր
մարդիկ, մերսի, որ կարդացել եք
ես գրել չգիտեմ, գրելու բան չունեմ, էս էլ ձեզ վառ ապացույց, ինչ գրական տաղանդ, ինչ բան
հա, հիմա որ հին գրածներս կարդում եմ, հավանում եմ որոշ բաներ, բայց դե թույլ են շատ էլի, հաստատ չարժի վերակենդանացնել  :Smile:

----------

Tiger29 (28.02.2017)

----------

